# فضيات رجالية **** روعة *** تصاميم جديدة *** عصرية + فضيات نسائية ناعمة و راقية



## salo (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

يوجد لدينا فضيات رجالية جديدة متفردة بتصميمها و بجودتها العالية

تختلف تماما عما هو متواجد في الأسواق 

كذلك فضيات نسائية ناعمة و راقية تصلح للمناسبات و الحياة اليومية

بضاعتنا عليها ضمان سنه كامله

مطلية بالروديوم
​


----------

